# is 2x4 stand for 20 gallon tank overkill?



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i always think that more 2x4's is better. at the end of the day, it is those 2x4's that are preventing your tank from falling due to instability. for a 20 you can get away with not having a center brace in the front middle, just put one in the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

on the platform the tank will sit on i was actually going to be using 3/8ths plywood to top up the frame, originally i was going to put a horizontal center brace from front to back and then not use a vertical in center front or rear, but you're saying i can skip the center brace from front to back but make sure this is a vertical center brace in the rear?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

monty67 said:


> on the platform the tank will sit on i was actually going to be using 3/8ths plywood to top up the frame, originally i was going to put a horizontal center brace from front to back and then not use a vertical in center front or rear, but you're saying i can skip the center brace from front to back but make sure this is a vertical center brace in the rear?


correct
like this:
http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/diy/22479-55-gallon-aquarium-stand.html
check out post #8


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, I see what you're getting at, I'm not using that exact design, but i see how i can easily incorporate that into mine. Thanks!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah no problem. take pics when you are done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For a 20 gallon tank 1x material with a plywood skin glued on would be fine. With clear grade wood you wouldn't even need the plywood, but that isn't very cost effective. 

If 2x4 material is easier to work with, go for it.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

for building my 20 gallon stand, i used 2x2s and an inch thick piece of wood on top.










it was pretty easy and can hold lots of weight without wiggling.


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

just for future reference it is damn hard to get anything true and square using wood straight from the lumber yard. Next tool on the list before attempting another project, a decent planer.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

see this thread for stand/canopy ideas:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/83541-post-pics-your-diy-stands.html


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

swissian said:


> for building my 20 gallon stand, i used 2x2s and an inch thick piece of wood on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be a lot better if you add a sheet of 1/4 or even 1/8 inch thick plywood on the back to prevent it from collapsing from a sudden push to one end. That is the main weakness of open stands like that.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For a 20 gallon tank 1x material with a plywood skin glued on would be fine. With clear grade wood you wouldn't even need the plywood, but that isn't very cost effective.
> 
> If 2x4 material is easier to work with, go for it.


I agree. Mine is basically 1x4 yellow pine with inlaid luan plywood panels on all 4 sides, with the top and bottom connected with plywood shelves on runners. my 20H sits on this, and it is mega study. (the 1x2 runners on the inside were for an old shelf)


----------



## Deltad (Aug 22, 2007)

skinning it will make it 10x more stable as any wiggling will be canceled out by the ply. even if you're just using 1/4" ply, it will be a world of difference. if you stain it, even better  

2x4 is way over kill, but they do provide peace of mind, for whatever that's worth 

and I just purchased a planer kit from Harbor Freight Co. for $12. it includes two planer, one wide enough for a 2x4, the other for big surfaces like counter top. can't beat $12!! oh, FYI, i purchased one from HD for $10 but it's only the smaller one.


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, perhaps it is overkill, but the 2x4's are what i had on hand so i went with it. And I definitely will not have to worry about this holding weight either or being even the slightest flimsy. here is the frame and then the paneling. I'm going to add trim and then make a door for the front, the trim and stain will probably come next weekened, as for the door, we'll see how soon i can get motivated for that. And eventually I'm going to make a hood cover for the top. This is the first thing i think i've built in the way of furniture and i'm pretty impressed with myself, even if no one else is. :biggrin:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attahttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24252&stc=1&d=1286290771chmentid=24251&stc=1&d=1286290688[/url]

I was going to add the center vertical brace in the rear but with the paneling and the trim i'm going to add i didn't feel like i was going to gain much from it. but i will be doing that when i build the stand for the 30 gallon


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Monty would it be possible for you to post any more pictures of that stand? 

I like that alot! 
Maybe a few pictures before the plywood was applied? 

Thank you


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

Actually the top picture is the first one i took so i don't have any with the frame alone. However i'm planning on finishing it up this weekend and i will unscrew the top plate and take a picture of where the verticals are connected and then flip it over and take a picture of the bottom. I want to say the floor and the top plate are made with 3/8ths plywood but it might be 1/2 inch, i'll double check it later. also for the floor, i marked out where the verticals would go, then drilled some pilot holes and cut the holes with an old jigsaw or sabersaw. They weren't perfect but the trim will hide anymistakes.
I'll get back with more pics.


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

and maybe i'll use the good camera this time and get some decent shots!


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet


Sounds good


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

AAAHHHHH! I have the pics and the info but I'm having trouble loading attachments again, it's something with add on's with my server, when i get it figured out i'll post again.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

No need to do that. 


Photobucket.com


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm, can load pics into 'manage attachments' but can't put them into the post.......http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24620&stc=1&d=1287550689http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=24621&stc=1&d=1287550881

Oh, nevermind. Figured I'd finished it so I better show it. I still had to finish staining and sealing but this was basically it. First piece of furniture I ever built, gosh...


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, worked last night


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

did it work?


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

holly moly it worked. This was before i finished staining and before the final seal with with a satin finish. we'll think about hte door later.


----------

